# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Bloedverlies na plaatsing mirena-hoelang?

## moki64

Ik heb het mirena spiraal nu 8 maanden en ik blijf dagelijks bloed verliezen, als ik 2 a 3 dagen in de maand niet ongesteld ben is het veel. Na de controle bleek ook dat ik een kleine vleesboom heb, volgens de gyn. kon dit geen kwaad. Hebben anderen hier misschien ervaring mee, en hoe lang duurde het bij jullie voordat het helemaal stopte, ik houd het nog vol totdat ie er een jaar inzit, en anders kan ie er wat mij betreft uit,

----------


## Noogie

Ik heb de spiraal nu bijna vier maanden en ook ik heb maar 2 of 3 dagen hooguit dat ik zonder bloedverlies ben. Heb inmiddels verschillende onderbroeken kunnen weggooien. Het is eigenlijk te weinig voor een inlegkruisje, maar teveel om niets te doen. Ik wacht een half jaar af en wil dan een echo om te zien wat er aan de hand is. Het algehele bloedverlies is drastisch minder, voel me ook veel minder moe. Maar ik baal dat ik niet normaal een onderbroek aankan. Bovendien ben ik een fervent saunaganger en dat is ook geen lekker idee.

Dus, ik zou denken: hoe lang moet je wachten tot het bloeden ophoudt? Volgens mijn gynaecoloog duurt het max 6 maanden en dan weet je hoe het blijft. Sterkte!

----------


## karinfred

Ik heb een maand geleden de spiraal laten plaatsen en na 11 dagen begon het bloedverlies (best veel)en is nog niet opgehouden, maar als ik lees van 8 maanden en 4 maanden iedere dag bloedverlies dan heb ik nog wel even te gaan. Ik heb in mijn omgeving alleen maar positieve verhalen gehoord over de Mirena, maar als ik nu dit forum lees zijn er toch veel nadelen. Ik voel me inderdaad ook erg moe en heb ook al een saunabezoek afgezegd. Ik heb de Mirena genomen om af te komen van die heftige menstruaties maar als ik dit moet ruilen voor lichter bloedverlies maar bijna de hele maand door dan weet ik niet of ik hem lang laat zitten. Sterkte allemaal

----------


## cri

Heb 2 maand geleden een mirenaspiraaltje laten plaatsen.Ik heb ook last gehad van 3 weken bloedverlies.Het is nu helemaal gestopt en heb geen regels meer.Ik ben blij met mijn beslissing.Heb nu geen last meer van verschrikkelijke migraines wanneer ik ongesteld moest worden.
Cri

----------


## Johlo

Ik heb de mirena nu 6 maanden, en mijn ervaring is eigenlijk dezelfde als die van Moki64 en Noogie. Ongeveer 5 dagen per maand schoon, en heb ook een kleine vleesboom.
M'n gyn. raadt mij aan om nog even door te zetten. Ik weet het even niet meer.
Moki64 en Noogie; hoe is de situatie nu bij jullie??
Ik hoor het graag.

----------


## SusieQ

Ik heb de Mirena nu 3 weken en ook ik heb last van bloedverlies ene dag wel andere niet.
Persoonlijk vind ik dit erg vervelend.
En als ik zo deze verhalen lees word ik daar ook niet echt vrolijk van, ik kijk het nog even aan mocht het niet veranderen word hij bij mij verwijderd!

----------


## inge1965

ik heb nu inmiddel 3 weken lang de mirena in.
met plaatsen had ik vrezelijk veel pijn,eerst van de verdovingsspuit gegild en toen van het plaatsen alles bij elkaar gegild van de pijn.
de eerste dag heb ik 4 uur lang weeenbuikpijn gehad en misselijk en vrezelijk moe.
de eerste week een zurende buikpijn die niet ophield.
nu de twede en de derde week na plaatsen iedere dag ongesteld,niet zoveel als dat ik met de pil had maar wel teveel voor normaal maandverband.
ik heb geen buikpijn meer nu,maar wel vrezelijk moe de hele dag(zal wel van het bloedverlies komen)
ik moet over 5 weken terug komen bij de gyn op het ziekenhuis voor een echo of die goed zit en of het bloeden minder is.
ik hoop toch niet dat ik al die weken totaal 8 wk ongesteld blijf.
ik had hem laten plaatsen omdat ik erg last had van overmatig bloedverlies als ik ongesteld werd iedere maand.
zo erg dat het me langs de bene op liep steeds,dus kon dan die week ook nergens heen.
stopte ik helemaal met de pil slikken(wat eigenlijk moest kunnen omdat mijn man gestereliseert is)
bleef ik eeuwig ongesteld,dus dan stopte het helemaal niet meer,ook niet na 4 maanden.
mijn internist waar ik loop voor trombose zei onmiddelijk stoppen met de pil en een spiraaltje laten plaatsen.
nu moest ik van het overtollige bloeden afwezen volgens haar.
meschien heb ik hem nog tekort in om te oordelen,maar 14 dagen aan 1 stuk al ongesteld vind ik niet echt prettig en ik heb het gevoel dat ik weer de zelfde kant op ga
dat het nu dus ook helemaal niet meer stopt.
heb op de moeheid na gelukkig verder geen klachten ervan.

----------


## christel1

Menstruatiepatroon
Als gevolg van het hormoon in Mirena zal uw menstruatiepatroon gaan veranderen. Mirena brengt het baarmoederslijmvlies in een rustfase, een toestand die vergelijkbaar is met die tijdens een periode van borstvoeding. Omdat het enkele maanden kan duren tot dit nieuwe evenwicht wordt bereikt, kan tijdens deze eerste maanden na het plaatsen soms onregelmatig bloedverlies optreden. Meestal gaat het om druppelsgewijs bloedverlies (spotting). De hoeveelheid bloedverlies verschilt van vrouw tot vrouw, maar vermindert meestal geleidelijk. Tijdens de eerste maand van het gebruik kan het bloedverlies regelmatig optreden, waardoor het lijkt alsof de menstruatie enkele weken aanhoudt. Na verloop van tijd zal het bloedverlies minder worden en minder vaak optreden; na drie tot zes maanden neemt dit af tot enkele dagen bloedverlies per maand. Bij een klein aantal vrouwen kan het voorkomen dat er direct na plaatsing geen bloedverlies meer is.
Blijft uw menstruatie 6 weken of langer uit na het begin van uw vorige menstruatie, vertel dit dan aan uw arts. Er hoeft niets aan de hand te zijn, maar om een zwangerschap uit te sluiten kan uw arts toch besluiten een zwangerschapstest te doen.
Als u Mirena gebruikt in verband met overgangsklachten en nog menstrueert, zal het maandelijkse bloedverlies in de loop van het eerste jaar van gebruik afnemen en zullen de bloedingen uiteindelijk wegblijven.

In de volgende gevallen is het verstandig contact op te nemen met uw arts:
• als u denkt dat u zwanger bent
• bij aanhoudende pijn in de onderbuik, koorts of ongewone vaginale afscheiding
• als u - of uw partner - pijn heeft tijdens de geslachtsgemeenschap
• als u het kunststof gedeelte (de T-vorm) van Mirena kunt voelen
• als u de draadjes niet meer kunt voelen
• bij sterk of langdurig bloedverlies
4.Onregelmatige bloedingen kunnen de verschijnselen van een kwaadaardige aandoening van de baarmoeder maskeren. Bij abnormaal bloedverlies moet u daarom contact opnemen met uw arts.

Ik ben eens gaan googelen op de bijsluiter van Mirena spiraal voor jullie. Bij sommige vrouwen is het blijkbaar een perfect middel, bij anderen dan weer blijkbaar niet. 
Dus toch eens overwegen wat nu de beste oplossing is voor jullie persoonlijk.

----------


## sietske763

@christel, wat is nou slechter, hormonen slikken of een mirena spiraal en dan tegen overgangsklachten....

----------


## christel1

Sietske, 

Een mirena spiraal geeft ook oestrogenen af. 
Evenals de pil bevat Mirena een hormoon waarvan de werking op het baarmoederslijmvlies (het endometrium) te vergelijken is met die van progesteron (een hormoon dat door het eigen lichaam wordt gemaakt). 

Levonorgestrel, het hormoon in Mirena, wordt continu toegediend en zorgt ervoor dat het endometrium in een rustfase komt zodat het niet meer reageert op oestrogenen (vrouwelijke hormonen die in de eierstokken worden aangemaakt). Daardoor wordt het baarmoederslijmvlies niet meer opgebouwd en worden de bloedingen ook vaak minder en minder pijnlijk. 

*Mirena bij overgangsklachten*

Bij vrouwen in de vruchtbare leeftijd wordt tijdens de natuurlijke menstruatiecyclus - onder invloed van lichaamseigen oestrogene en progestagene hormonen - het baarmoederslijmvlies opgebouwd en ook weer afgestoten (de menstruatie).
Bij vrouwen in de overgang houden de menstruaties uiteindelijk op en maakt het lichaam minder hormonen aan. Minder oestrogeen hormoon kan overgangsklachten (zoals ‘opvliegers’) veroorzaken.

Een vrouw met overgangsklachten kan oestrogenen gebruiken om deze klachten tegen te gaan.
Door het gebruik van oestrogeen hormoon wordt er ook weer baarmoederslijmvlies opgebouwd, maar als een vrouw niet meer menstrueert, wordt het slijmvlies niet meer afgestoten.
Omdat een dikke laag baarmoederslijmvlies een vergrote kans op kanker van het baarmoederslijmvlies (endometriumkanker) kan geven, moet het baarmoederslijmvlies regelmatig worden afgebroken. Dit kan door - naast een oestrogeen hormoon - ook nog een progestageen hormoon te gebruiken een aantal dagen per maand (cyclus). 

Als je nergens last van hebt, niet van overvloedige bloedingen maar enkel van opvliegers zou ik dan eerder gaan toch het slikken van hormonen en toch niet overgaan tot het laten plaatsen van een spiraal want het is toch altijd een vreemd voorwerp in je lichaam waar je dus ook wel rare klachten van kan krijgen zoals je hierboven al kunnen lezen hebt door de andere gebruiksters. En volgens de bijsluiter zou je dan eigenlijk ook moeten stoppen met roken om tromboses en hartaandoeningen te voorkomen, ja en ik dacht dat jij ook rookte... 
Alles heeft voor en nadelen dus. 

Denk dat elke vrouw zich vragen stelt bij de overgang en wat doe ik nu best of liever niet. Dat moet iedereen voor zichzelf uitmaken. En als je hormoontherapie aanslaat dan zou ik toch niet gaan veranderen.

----------


## inge1965

ik ben inmiddels nu 4 weken verder en ik moet zeggen het gaat de goede kant op.
ik heb nog maar heel licht bloedverlies en heb totaal verder geen klachten ervan.
dus alles bij elkaar ben ik tot nu toe zeer tevreden.

----------


## inge1965

ik ben nu inmiddels ruim 6 wk verder en ben nog iedere dag ongesteld.
ik baal hier best van en niet alleen ik voor mijn man is het ook erg vervelend zo.
ik moet donderdag voor de echo langskomen en kaart het dan gelijk even aan.
ook ben ik de hele dag erg moe,dat mijn huishouden erbij inschiet

----------


## MetalHarpey

Mijn moeder heeft ook de Mirena, al 3 jaar ofzo. Ze laat het steeds vervangen, elke 5 jaar (want dat moet geloof ik?). Ik weet nog toen ze het liet zetten, ook zij had er een jaar lang last van met bloedverlies. Ook had ze erge krampen en al dat soort dingen. Die bijwerkingen zijn nu enorm afgezwakt en nu heeft ze alleen af en toe nog een dag bloedverlies. Ook als het vervangen moet worden heeft ze er wat maanden last van. 
De enige bijwerking die wel steeds blijft, is dat ze moe is, maar dat lost ze op door een uurtje (2 tot 3) te slapen in de middag, voordat mijn broertje thuiskomt.

----------


## inge1965

ik ben nu inmiddels 10 weken verder en heb nog steeds bloedverlies.

ik heb nog steeds weinig klachten het enige wat ik wel ineens heel erg heb is een vrezelijk
drogen en jeukend gezicht.heb er allemaal droge schilfertjes opzitten.

nu weet ik niet of dit van het spiraal kan komen,hebben meer mensen hier last van

----------


## inge1965

ik ben nu een paar dagen verder en ik kan je zeggen dat ik nu al een aantal dagen geen bloedverlies meer heb.
het gaat super!!!!!!!! heb totaal geen klachten en ben zeer tevreden over het spiraal.
ik het het 10 jaar eerder moeten doen

----------


## wicky453

gefeliciteerd in eerste instantie zou ik dit niemand aanraden gezien de bloedverlies... maar ja als het werkt...dan maar persoonsgebonden.

----------


## roos70

Ik heb de mirena nu bijna 7 maanden, heb nog steeds bloedverlies en soms ook heftig, heb de mirena genomen om van mijn behoorlijke menstruatie af te komen, wordt hier moedeloos van, ben moe van allles, deze week afspraak bij gyn, enieuwd wat ze zegt.

----------


## darksavage78

hallo moki64,
ik heb de spiraal een jaar gehad, bij mij stopte het bloeden niet helaas ik heb deze laten verwijderen omdat ik als bijwerking er vreselijk depressief opstandig opvliegend en een heel ander persoon van werd. na het verwijderen begon ik hevig te bloeden dat komt maandelijks terug langer als een week zodat ik de deur bijna niet uitkan. na een ego hebben ze ook 2 vleesbomen gevonden in mn baarmoeder, maar of het bloedden daar vandaan komt weten ze niet. ben dus nu op zoek naar een anticonseptiemiddel waar ik wel tegen kan en iets wat het bloedden verminderd. van het zh krijg ik bloedstollers, dat lijkt mij ook niet helemaal gezond om te nemen, maar ik ga het toch proberen binnenkort. als ik jou was zou ik die spiraal eruit laten halen als ie toch niet werkt.

----------


## darksavage78

hallo 
ik heb de spiraal een jaar gehad, bij mij stopte het bloeden niet helaas ik heb deze laten verwijderen omdat ik als bijwerking er vreselijk depressief opstandig opvliegend en een heel ander persoon van werd. na het verwijderen begon ik hevig te bloeden dat komt maandelijks terug langer als een week zodat ik de deur bijna niet uitkan. na een ego hebben ze ook 2 vleesbomen gevonden in mn baarmoeder, maar of het bloedden daar vandaan komt weten ze niet. ben dus nu op zoek naar een anticonseptiemiddel waar ik wel tegen kan en iets wat het bloedden verminderd. van het zh krijg ik bloedstollers, dat lijkt mij ook niet helemaal gezond om te nemen, maar ik ga het toch proberen binnenkort. als ik jou was zou ik die spiraal eruit laten halen als ie toch niet werkt.

----------

